# Quiet electric wall heater



## artmann (Oct 23, 2009)

I want to replace a very noisy 4,000 watt electric wall heater with the quietest high capacity wall heater possible.
Any suggestions will be appreciated.
I have three heaters in mind (King LPW series, Qmark CWH series, and Berko FRA series), but cannot get any comparisons of noise levels between them.
I am also open to other heaters which will meet my needs.
I need help before winter sets in.
Thanks in advance.
Art


----------



## travelover (Oct 23, 2009)

There isn't much in an electric heater to make noise except the fan. Sometimes the fan is out of balance or there is a loose piece of sheet metal that is vibrating. 

I can't speak to brand to brand differences, but want to point out that sample to sample differences might be greater than brand to brand differences.


----------



## artmann (Oct 23, 2009)

Thanks for the reply.
This current heater has been noisy from day one.  It may be that I am too sensitive to noise, but it is an annoying factor in our household.
I live in a fairly remote area and I cannot even get a retail store or contractor to hook up a heater and let me listen to it, so I am hoping to get some first-hand experience coming my way.
I have also contacted the manufacturers and have received such "advice" as "Our heaters are very quiet."
Art


----------



## travelover (Oct 23, 2009)

What does the noise sound like? Is it a whooshing noise like air traveling through a channel or a hum or a buzzing noise?


----------



## Cork-Guy (Oct 23, 2009)

The issue with fans used in heaters is they almost always produce some sort of noise. When doing some work at a few self storage facilities we used Thermalmite wall heaters in all the bathrooms which at the time claimed to be the quietest and still produced a noticeable noise. I would suggest looking for a wall based radiated heat solution if you want an absolute noise free environment.


----------



## artmann (Oct 25, 2009)

The noise is of two combined sounds.
One is obviously the motor, the other is the fan itself.
The sounds are what I would describe as normal motor and fan sounds.
My current heater--a fifteen year old Berko K404--has a loud fan/motor.  I am just trying to see if there is a more quiet 4,000 (or there about) watt wall heater I can put into the existing hole so I can use the existing 220 wiring running to the hole.
I realize that I am not going to get an absolutely quiet heater, I just want quieter.
Thanks,
Art


----------



## travelover (Oct 25, 2009)

artmann said:


> The noise is of two combined sounds.
> One is obviously the motor, the other is the fan itself.
> The sounds are what I would describe as normal motor and fan sounds.
> My current heater--a fifteen year old Berko K404--has a loud fan/motor.  I am just trying to see if there is a more quiet 4,000 (or there about) watt wall heater I can put into the existing hole so I can use the existing 220 wiring running to the hole.
> ...



Cork-guy is right - a radiant heater is going to be quieter, but they are generally larger, so you might not be able to fit it into the same hole. Take a look on line and see if anyone sells a 220v radiant heater that will fit in the existing hole.


----------



## artmann (Oct 26, 2009)

I have been checking radiant heaters and so far you are right.
The 3,000 to 4,000 watt radiant heaters are two big for my space; and the ones that fit the space are 2,000 watts or less.
I'll keep looking.
Art


----------



## dusthim (Mar 19, 2013)

I live in NYC and this noise has been the bane of my existence.  Now I am probably moving to another apartment but the fan heater in the living room sounds like a jet to me.  I am going to purchase the Lasko quiet heater, but I doubt that is big enough for your purposes.


----------



## nealtw (Mar 19, 2013)

dusthim: Welcome to the site. This thread is four years old so I think he has got used to it by now.


----------

